# What IS this shrub / tree?



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Gooooood day, all!

Hey, can anyone tell me definitively what kind of tree / shrub this is, in the attached pics?

I am seeing double after looking at scores of photos and, every time I think I am close, nope. :lol:

Much appreciated!


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Oops, wide angle shot didn't upload first try ...


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

That's a pretty flowering shrub.

I can't find a page with a good scientific description, but this UK nursery says it's "Viburnum Plant - Pragense"

https://www.dobies.co.uk/Garden/Flowers/Trees-and-Shrubs/Viburnum-Plant---Pragense_297653.htm


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Summer Snowflake Viburnum?


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Thank you, fellow TLF'ers!

I gotta tell you, I can't remember the last time I had such a time identifying a shrub / tree!

Okay, I'm going with your consensus! :thumbup: :thumbsup: :beer:

HERES AN INTERESTING ASPECT TO THIS WHOLE SAGA: THE MAIN REASON my wife is insisting we identify the plant is that she is certain it is the source of the most gosh awful smell of rotting flesh that we encounter in that area, for several weeks, every Spring.

And yet, when you get your nose right up to any part of the plant and sniff ... nothing.

From my own perspective, I think the smell is coming from either some other plant nearby OR, there really is something dying in the rough, down the hill (and downwind) from where these beautiful shrubs are situated.

Very weird and we are sure to have visitors come around to the front door, away from that annual, "for a couple weeks," smell ...

Oh yes, THANKS AGAIN!!!!


----------



## Mr McTurf (Jun 21, 2018)

I was going to say some kind of Viburnum, although you probably have a number of Viburnum species that we don't have here in Minnesota. Coincidentally, I can say that some Viburnums do have a very distinct smell of rotting/decomposing foliage at times. I have noticed it with American Viburnum (Viburnum trilobum) here in Minnesota. And a Google search reveals the same...

http://www.lsureveille.com/source-o...cle_f22e7481-d369-5d8b-ad2c-86ed56b8ee97.html

https://tanglycottage.wordpress.com/tag/viburnum-stinks/


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Mr McTurf, THANK YOU, SIR!

Oh boy, now I'm in a pickle, though. On one hand, I gotta confess to SWMBO that she ... (swallow hard! ;-) was right! (There, I said it d*mm*t! 

And, on the other, this will only embolden her on her warpath that we "take 'em out and plant something else there."

Hate to say it but, that AIN'T happenin' in this decade, if ever. First, my "ToDo" list is already 4-pages and probably 12-months time-wise and 2 years budget-wise. Secondly, all 7 or so of these beauties (but, stinkies!) are on a STEEEEEEEP (!) slope and I know enough not to kick sleeping dragons when it comes to risking any erosion in these parts.

I wonder if she'll see the humor in me setting some clothespins on a shelf just inside the garage , the entrance to which these shrubs are adjacent to ...


----------



## Mr McTurf (Jun 21, 2018)

Maybe hang some scented dryer sheets on them and give her a can of air freshener as well LOL.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :

Hmm, on second thought, she is a crack shot with her own Beretta Elite as well as her Ruger Security Six AND an old late WWII production Winchester M1 carbine so ...  :shock:  :shock:


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

There are other varieties of Viburnum that smell very nice. You could replace them with Korean Spice or Burkwood to name a few. Depending on the variety Viburnum either smells really good or really bad.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I was gonna say it is a lace cap hydrangea. But after checking out "Summer Snowflake Viburnum", that looks like a strong possibility.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think it will be easier to not tell her the name of the plant and that it is the source of the smell. Just ignore the subject and say you can't smell it from the flowers.


----------

